# الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى



## المرنم يوسف الضبع (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت يعجبكم الشريط 

*ومستنى ردك علي هذا الموضوع ++++اخوكم المرنم يوسف الضبع+++*

*كلمات الشريط وانتاجه +++للمرنم يوسف الضبع++*


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
البابا كرلس السادس
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
راجع ليسوع
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
روحت طاحونتك
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
صللنا ياابونا

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ياراعينا
l++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ياابونا ياغالي
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*داوى جروحى *
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++
ازكرونى في صلاتكم 
اخوكم المرنم يوسف الضبع++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## fullaty (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى

انا نزلت كل الترانيم وسمعتها كمان 

بجد ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك ترانيم جميله جدا 

ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

وانا كمان برنم بس فى الكنيسة 

لسة الشريط ادعنا لنا ​*


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

شكراااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## oesi no (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

تم تعديل اللينكات يا استاذ يوسف 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

ربنا معكم  ربنا يبارك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

جارى التحميل 

و الف الف شكر حضرتك نورت منتديات الكنيسة​


----------



## نشات جيد (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

ربنا معكم  كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المرنم يوسف الضبع (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

انا بشكركم كتير وكل عام وانتم بخير 
              صلوا من اجلي 
اخوكم الضعيف 
           يوسف الضبع


----------



## فريد_فايز (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

شكراااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## gogoooo (21 فبراير 2009)

ترنيمة داوى جروحى اللينك مش شغال 
ممكن ترفعها تانى
و على فكرة صوتك جميل اوى و الترانيم حلوة اوى


----------



## melamela (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: الشريط الاول للمرنم ++يوسف الضبع ++داوى جروحى*

اله يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## prayer (16 مايو 2010)

سلام اخي يوسف
ربنا يعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة 

انتظرت كثيراااااااااااااااااااا شريطك الثاني والثالث و .... و .. الخ ....






يارب ماتحرمنا من صوتك الدافئ وكلماتك المباركة والحانك السمائية الرائعة دي ...

في انتظااارك بس ماتغيبش علينا اخي... ربنا يدبرلك امورك للخير ...


​


----------



## tamer9002 (16 مايو 2010)

*اللينكات مش شغالة نهائي​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

صوووووووتك حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

